
Artificial intelligence yields a powerful new antibiotic - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2020/artificial-intelligence-identifies-new-antibiotic-0220
======
_bxg1
Really exciting. Good to see all of this recent AI progress yield results
against a problem that's actually meaningful.

------
econcon
One area where I think we need this is SARMs.

I am still waiting for an steroid/SARM which has Anabolic properties but
doesn't cause baldness, left ventricular hypertrophy, plaque accumulation
through lipid ratio change and other organ damage.

I hate to use steroid/testosterone to keep the muscle mass knowing that it's
killing me slowly but I want the gains.

~~~
mr_overalls
I was on gear for more than a decade until a strange incident one morning made
me quit.

I had started meditating after my workout for about 20 minutes - standard
"following the breath" stuff from Zen/vipassana. I'd been doing this for about
5 months. And after a session one morning, I was brushing my teeth in the
mirror. I still had a pump from earlier, and was looking at the front deltoid
in my right shoulder jump around as I brushed.

And out of the blue, I was absolutely floored by the pointlessness of my
workout regimen. I wasn't lifting for health - in fact, I was actually hurting
myself in pursuit of a cluster of goals that revolved around a denial of
reality.

Mainly, I was 1) raging against the natural aging of my body, i.e. if I'm
strong enough, then clearly I'm not getting older. And 2), I was pursuing a
shallow admiration from other people, i.e. if women are attracted to my
muscular shell and guys are a little intimidated, then deep down, I'm not
really this insecure guy who struggles with social anxiety, right? And 3), the
physical body is just so ephemeral. We're only granted a few decades of life,
and did I really want to spend all of my waking hours in a self-oriented
optimization of the appearance of a muscle-suit?

These illusions just fell away for a few moments, and I couldn't pretend after
that. After a few more weeks of my old routine, I tapered off the gear, cut my
volume by like 2/3, and. . . lo and behold, had time for other hobbies. I
started meeting people outside of the gym, started seeing a counselor for
social anxiety, and generally started feeling like, I dunno, a more healthy
human being again. I might wear a muscle-suit, but I am not completely
identified/defined by it.

I don't wake up in the middle of the night with aching hips & shoulders
anymore, only to guzzle a shake so my gainz won't catabolize because I've gone
4 hours without protein.

I still work out, but it's a more reasonable, balanced mix of strength
training, cardio, mobility, etc. so that I can be a good dad for my two young
kids. I might have gotten a late start on raising a family, but I'm putting my
efforts into staying as healthy as possible for them, as well as for myself.

I can only hope that you look within yourself to see the real reasons for your
obsession. Maybe your situation is different, but my life has utterly changed
for the better since I addressed the baggage that was originally motivating
me.

------
stallmanite
I’m cynical towards science press releases generally but this one sounds
legit. Can any more knowledgeable HNers help deflate my optimism? Is this a
legitimate use case where machine learning provides unquestionable gains?

~~~
currymj
graph neural networks do generally seem to work pretty well for many tasks and
are not snake oil. so it’s not unbelievable that they are also able to predict
molecule properties with some degree of accuracy — and a fair number of papers
have had some success on various datasets of molecular structures over the
past couple of years. whether it’s a big deal for actual real world drug
discovery, i have no idea, but this isn’t just a mirage.

------
bookofjoe
[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30102-1?utm...](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(20\)30102-1?utm_medium=homepage)

